
Photos That Helped End Child Labor in the U.S. - walterbell
http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2015/10/kids-coal-mines-lewis-hines-photos
======
aaronbrethorst
This article manages to skip my personal favorite Hines photo:
[http://www.historyplace.com/unitedstates/childlabor/hine-
whi...](http://www.historyplace.com/unitedstates/childlabor/hine-whitnel.htm)

------
andyjohnson0
The direct gazes of some of these children really affected me. Seeing children
only a little older than my own, working hunched over in filthy conditions, is
quite horrifying. How many lives were stunted early by this kind of labour?

And toward the end of the article is a photo [1] of Shorpy Higginbotham, whose
name was used for an interesting historical photos site [2]. There are three
photos of Shorpy in existence [3], staring back at us from 100+ years ago, and
a few details of his short life.

[1]
[http://www.motherjones.com/files/15_01099v.jpg](http://www.motherjones.com/files/15_01099v.jpg)

[2] [http://www.shorpy.com](http://www.shorpy.com)

[3] [http://www.shorpy.com/shorpy](http://www.shorpy.com/shorpy)

------
sobkas
If it helped to end child labour, then why child labour is still present?
[http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-27350413](http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-27350413)
[https://www.hrw.org/news/2014/09/17/child-laborers-
america-2...](https://www.hrw.org/news/2014/09/17/child-laborers-america-2014)

~~~
simulate
There are age exceptions for agriculture, where kids as young as 12 are
permitted to work as long as they have written permission from their parents.

I assume these exceptions exist because of an historical limited labor pool
during critical time periods for farmers, such as harvest. For example
detasseling corn is a common summer job for teenagers in the Midwest.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detasseling](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detasseling)

Here are more details on the rules:
[http://webapps.dol.gov/elaws/whd/flsa/docs/hours.asp](http://webapps.dol.gov/elaws/whd/flsa/docs/hours.asp)

------
Chefkoochooloo
Photography is an avenue that people take when words are not enough to express
the inequity. Child labor may still be present but it has some time to go
before it can be fully stopped in its tracks.

------
dver
My grandfather and great granfather worked in those mines,puts my morning back
in perspective.

